
CommandQ – Never accidentally quit an app again - webdevetc
https://clickontyler.com/commandq/
======
makecheck
This type of thing can be done by setting up key bindings in System
Preferences, either per app or as a global default.

And the macOS version isn’t limited (e.g. I globally rebind Minimize because I
got tired of hitting the wrong key and seeing a window disappear).

~~~
webdevetc
Ah maybe, i don't know. But that app (command q) lets you still use CMD+Q, but
you have to hold it down for 5 seconds or so before it'll quit any app.

(it isn't my app - i just like using it and get annoyed when i use a machine
with it and i accidentally hit cmd q instead of cmd+a )

